# settings for outdoor photography



## EricaRie (May 25, 2010)

A friend of mine wants me to take photos of her and her bf this coming weekend.  We will be outdoors, 10 AM.  For that time of day, what would be the settings to be adjusted and adjusted to what?  I have gotten critique before that my photos are overexposed and want to try to prevent/correct this.  Any suggestions???


----------



## indeedies (May 25, 2010)

When you're first starting out it's best to use the camera's light meter. This will help you expose properly.  And maybe using one of the auto settings like Aperture mode may be more beneficial to you starting out.  

I highly suggest reading your manual, reading some books, reading the other threads on this forum, and reading your manual again.  

Your question is extremely vague and no one will be able to give a definitive answer that you're seeking.


----------



## reznap (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be cloudy, or you could seek out shade from a natural or artificial canopy.  The harsh sunlight tends to create really bright spots and hard shadows.  If you're forced to shoot in the sun I'd take a few test shots and see how they look on the histogram.

If you need a quick lesson on the histogram here's a Ken Rockwell tutorial:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/histograms.htm

Also, don't hesitate to use your flash.  Your flash will help to fill in any hard shadows from the sun and a well-lit subject is going to stand out more.  You can also underexpose your background a stop or so on purpose and use your flash to light up the couple really well.


----------



## IgsEMT (May 25, 2010)

All of the above :thumbup:
BUT if you can't find a shade and sun is killing you -> Underexpose the scene and light up the subjects. So if you aren't in the mood to think - set the camera to P mode -1ev (or so) and adjust the flash to illuminate the subjects accordingly. 

Good Luck


----------



## ghache (May 25, 2010)

Try to put them in shadows. use the harsh sun light to your advantage.


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to Scotland tomorrow and it is very hilly what gears should i use


----------



## indeedies (May 25, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I'm going to Scotland tomorrow and it is very hilly what gears should i use


 
That's exactly what I was thinking lol.  I used to read some cycling forums and these new guys would get on and say if I want to go 18 mph and I'm riding on a hilly route what gear ratio should I be in.  

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2010)

indeedies said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Scotland tomorrow and it is very hilly what gears should i use
> ...



This has to be post of the day  how can we give settings if we are not there with a light meter


----------



## Dao (May 25, 2010)

EricaRie said:


> A friend of mine wants me to take photos of her and her bf this coming weekend.  We will be outdoors, 10 AM.  For that time of day, what would be the settings to be adjusted and adjusted to what?  I have gotten critique before that my photos are overexposed and want to try to prevent/correct this.  Any suggestions???




You may need to know how to use the camera meter correctly.  And learn more about exposure.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 25, 2010)

I would aim for as low an ISO as possible, using the aperture I need to get the desired effect on the background, all the while ensuring that the shutter speed is fast enough for hand holding based on the lens' focal lenght and movement of the subjects.


If you dont understand the relation between ISO, aperture and shutter and dont have the time to learn these, then I'd go with the P mode or the Portrait mode.  Then I'd spend time reading up on how they work together and a good starting book is "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 25, 2010)

If you don't know how to set you camera to Underexpose as "IgsEMT" suggested, keep your camera on auto, grab you a Neutral Density filter, and keep the sun at your back until you learn more advanced techniques.


----------



## kass617 (May 25, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> If you dont understand the relation between ISO, aperture and shutter and dont have the time to learn these, then I'd go with the P mode or the Portrait mode.  Then I'd spend time reading up on how they work together and a good starting book is "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson



I'm reading it right now, I just can't finish it!  Every few pages, he'll write "Ok, pick up your camera and try this" that's when I start running around experimenting with what I just learned.  Excellent book.


----------



## EricaRie (May 25, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I would aim for as low an ISO as possible, using the aperture I need to get the desired effect on the background, all the while ensuring that the shutter speed is fast enough for hand holding based on the lens' focal lenght and movement of the subjects.
> 
> 
> If you dont understand the relation between ISO, aperture and shutter and dont have the time to learn these, then I'd go with the P mode or the Portrait mode. Then I'd spend time reading up on how they work together and a good starting book is "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson


 

Thank you, this was a very helpful reply (as opposed to a few others )


----------



## EricaRie (May 25, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> All of the above :thumbup:
> BUT if you can't find a shade and sun is killing you -> Underexpose the scene and light up the subjects. So if you aren't in the mood to think - set the camera to P mode -1ev (or so) and adjust the flash to illuminate the subjects accordingly.
> 
> Good Luck


 
Thank you, this helps!


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2010)

EricaRie said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I would aim for as low an ISO as possible, using the aperture I need to get the desired effect on the background, all the while ensuring that the shutter speed is fast enough for hand holding based on the lens' focal lenght and movement of the subjects.
> ...




Well you havn't told me what gears i should use


----------

